

The Apple ‘Kill List’: What Your iPhone Doesn’t Want You to Type - telephonetemp
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/07/16/the-apple-kill-list-what-your-iphone-doesn-t-want-you-to-type.html

======
stephen_g
Such a stupid article. It lets you type them in (so the 'censorship' or
'customer choice' thing is pure BS). It just doesn't autocorrect words that
could be particularly bad if you accidentally sent them in a text.

